# Transformatori >  lieks vijums

## Ivis

Uztinu trafiņu pastūzim ar divpolāro barošanu, bet kļūda bez slodzes uz tinumiem sanāca 0,2V. Kad pielikšu tiltiņu ar elektrolītiem tad kļūda jau būs 0,2x1,41=0,3V. No vajadzīgajiem 25V kļūda sanāk 1,2% .... Vai kļūda ir pieļaujama un ja tā, cik tad tā var būt. Vai arī jājauc trafs laukā un jāattin viens vijums .... ko paspēju ar parafīnu piesūcināt, tamdēļ negribās kustināt. Baros šito galinieku http://donex-ua.narod.ru/el/1875.htm
Un šis vēl klusi dūc, skrūves pievilku ar atslēgu, bet dūc, kā lai sataisa klusu kā kapu.

----------


## GuntisK

Tam pastiprinātājam tie +/- 1,2% (  ::  ) ir pilnīgi pofigu. Par šito nu gan nebūtu jāuztraucas. Ies tāpat. 
Ja rūc tad mēģini parafīnu ieliet arī spraugās starp trafa dzelžiem un spoles karkasu. Vēl jau var būt ka serdenī permaloja plāksnes ir atgājušas vaļā. Vēl kā variants ir ielikt viņu topošā pastiprinātāja korpusā un aizmirst par viņu. 


> Un šis vēl klusi dūc...


  Visi trafi dūc- tas viņiem iedzimts.  ::

----------


## Delfins

LM/TDA toč pofig tās 1% V svārstības. Galvenais radiatoru pielikt  :: 
Un jā - nebija lētāk nopikrt gatavu, kvalitatīvu un kompaktu trafu, nevis pašam tīt?

----------


## Didzis

Tev tak tā mikrene tur i 30V, ta kā spriegums ir pilnīgi pie kājas. Tīklā tak 220V staiga vairak par Taviem 1,2%  ::  .

----------


## Jon

Ja nu tevi tik ļoti kaitina tā sīkā asimetrija barosanā, notin to lieko vijumu - priekš tam taču nav serde jāizjauc.

----------


## Ivis

Thank - vot sito joku ar parafinu starp serdeni un spolem ar izdarisu. Neienaca galva, nekad nebiju ko tinis. Un serdenja lenta tiesam parplisusi no naviga vecuma un traumam ... he  - nopirkt jaunu? Man tuveja pilseta drumi talu un pilni beninji vecu hlomu, bezjēga ... Labi ka tads Argus vispar ir. Un kaiminjs žūpa, kas gadā pērk vienu centru un to vienmer sasit uzdzīvē par prieku manējam.

----------


## Raimonds1

manuprāt vienkāršāk ir paņemt 2 toroīdus un miers.

----------


## juris90

> manuprāt vienkāršāk ir paņemt 2 toroīdus un miers.


 toroīdi ''labi'' maksā   ::

----------

